# 16 Year Old Traveling without Photo ID



## Parker T. (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi there,

I appreciate you taking the time to take a peek at this thread!

My parents bought me a ticket to from Charleston to San Francisco that leaves this Friday; my only concern is I don't have a state issue ID. I did some reading on Amtrak's policies and I couldn't tell or whether or not I required one to ride solo. I do however have a school ID if necessary. I guess I just need to figure out if I need an ID or not to ride.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks again!


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 4, 2016)

https://www.amtrak.com/passenger-identification

According to the policy you only need to show ID if you're over 18, unless picking up tickets and checking bags. That's it.

But I can suggest bringing your school ID.

The only time I've been asked for ID is when picking up tickets at the ticket window or in Club Acela. I don't think I was carded to check my bags, but keep in mind the last time I did that was 6 years ago.


----------



## Parker T. (Apr 4, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> https://www.amtrak.com/passenger-identification
> 
> According to the policy you only need to show ID if you're over 18, unless picking up tickets and checking bags. That's it.
> 
> ...


Awesome, that's excellent to hear. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RSG (Apr 4, 2016)

You should be fine, as per the rules cited. If you happen to have a copy of your birth certificate at home, I would make a photocopy of that and tuck it in your luggage somewhere, just in case (don't take the copy from home on the train).

I say that because, as per Amtrak's published policies, all passengers are subject to random search and ID check, as part of compliance with the Transportation Security Administration [TSA].

I have only needed to produce identification in several instances:
1) When exchanging tickets for a missed train at 30th Street Station in Philadelphia (prior to the advent of eTicketing);

2) Once onboard either the _California Zephyr_ or the _Southwest Chief_, by the conductor when checking my ticket; and

3) Last fall when attempting to check bags at Little Rock; interestingly, my license had expired shortly before the start of my trip and I hadn't had a chance to renew it. The counter agent wouldn't allow me to do so because the license wasn't "current", as defined in the policy manual. He noted that he was only a stickler about it because he had once allowed someone on board with an expired license and that person got caught attempting to do the same thing in Chicago and mentioned that he "did it in Little Rock". The agent then got yelled at for being lax in policies. As for my instance, as I was pulling everything out of my wallet, he was reviewing the complete list of acceptable documents and finally accepted my AGR card mailer (without the card, which was previously lost) that I had kept in my luggage as a just-in-case measure. I never thought I would have an issue at a smaller station, but there you go.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Apr 4, 2016)

Just bring whatever you've got. Sometimes they do check ID. But if they had real questions, they could call your parents, right? That's what I'd ask them to do, if they need more than your student ID or whatever else (birth certificate copy etc.) you can bring along.

I've been asked for ID a few times. I had my son with me who was 17 and they did not ask for his ID, but then again, he was with me, so that's slightly different. I also learned ahead of time that no ID is needed for under-18s, but that may not apply if traveling alone. There is a whole section about that, but you've probably already read it, and I didn't read it carefully or don't remember it exactly. Bottom line: Bring what you have, but your parents are the responsible ones and will have to fax in whatever they need if, for some reason, they'd have more questions, which is unlikely. Also, you could ask your parents to look into this for you. That's what parents are for!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 4, 2016)

My granddaughter is 16,was with me, we had a "Trainee" I think Conductor who was asking everyone. Her High School ID, a photo ID, he took as a Govt ID. I asked later about this, guess they wanted him to get experience checking for real ID's. Turns out that an under 18 children with a photo ID issued by a public school is considered an ID issued by an authorized agency unless you have applied and received your drivers license. Not sure how they would know if you did or did not have a drivers license.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 4, 2016)

Parker T. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to take a peek at this thread!
> 
> ...


Just a thought, but, shouldn't _everyone_ carry some form of I.D.? (Especially a 16 year old traveling alone)

What if I'm walking to the corner 7/11 and get killed by a falling meteor (or gawd knows what).

The cops would need to notify my heirs, so they could begin the will reading and celebrating.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 4, 2016)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Parker T. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Our cell phones have emergency contact info and you know we're never anywhere without our cell phones.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 16, 2016)

ID checks are now selected by the Conductors iPhone scanner IINM.


----------

